# Smoked snacks?



## buccosnation (Feb 25, 2015)

Does anybody have any reciped for some good smoked snacks? Or can lead me in the direction to find them? I made some smoked chex mix this past weekend and everybody enjoyed it so i am looking for some other recipes.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 25, 2015)

Here ya go, first post.... Bunch of links !  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112964/sausage-recipes-and-resources


----------



## buccosnation (Feb 25, 2015)

Sorry I should have been a little clearer. I am looking for things similar to the chex mix recipe. Things other than meat, fish, and cheeses. Things you can sit on the couch an snack on.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173915/sqwibs-cooks-all-in-one-place

Maybe this?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 25, 2015)

Buccosnation said:


> Sorry I should have been a little clearer. I am looking for things similar to the chex mix recipe. Things other than meat, fish, and cheeses. Things you can sit on the couch an snack on.



I got ya, well if ya every wanna make sausage & snack sticks that's a good link....

Almonds or nuts.... Hard boiled eggs.... I know they have bacon & cream cheese but ABT's are awesome !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2015)

Search here for Scarbelly's sweet spicy nuts, Driedsticks smoked pretzels. As for Me I'll do smoked cheese, snack sticks, ABT'S, pork shots, moink balls, charcuterie plates all day long on the couch!


----------



## donr (Feb 26, 2015)

I remember someone smoking cheetos.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 26, 2015)

Some more.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/107629/smoked-bread-crackers-and-snacks

T


----------

